# [SOLVED][ALSA] Ostrzeżenie przy starcie systemu

## dy2io

```
* Starting TiMidity++ Virtual Midi Sequencer ...

* WARNING: -c/--chuid is deprecated and will be removed in the future, please use -u/--user instead
```

Czy mógłbym mi ktoś coś podpowiedzieć, jak sytuacje poprawić?Last edited by dy2io on Thu Dec 22, 2011 6:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kolszak

 *dy2io wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * Starting TiMidity++ Virtual Midi Sequencer ...
> 
> ...

 

Zerknij do skryptów startowych w /etc/init.d/ i dla Twojej usługi TiMidity wyedytuj odpowiedni wpis w skrypcie.

----------

